# User Support > Forum Software Support >  How do I embed a YouTube video?

## Bob Stolkin

Just wondering.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Step 1: copy the text string from the "Embed" field at youtube (Ctl+C will copy it to your PC's clipboard)

Step 2: select the red Youtube button from the "Go Advanced" reply option

Step 3: paste the text string you copied in step 1 (Ctl+V = paste)

----------


## Bob Stolkin

Thanks, perfect!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Np  :Smile:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

...

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I could only get to work when I copy the last part of the youtube name...

----------


## mandomania7923

Let's see if this works

----------


## Fretbear

That was interesting......

----------


## JEStanek

You really only need to Go Advanced then click the red Tube button and paste in the file name part of your YouTube URL.
Here's Jim's Angel video I pasted just AkcY9EbZoJA in the box

----------


## man dough nollij

Testing...

----------


## chasray

testing...

----------


## P Josey

Testing. The mandolin in this video is an a Josey A style I built last year. This is how we pass cold winter nights here in Nova Scotia.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Other resources:

BB Code tips have video embedding listed. Any time you're readying to post there's a link to this page near the bottom that provides all BB coding commands.

Original instructions on how to do this posted in December.

----------


## mark sinkoff

well... here`s my attempt to master the technology :Mandosmiley:

----------


## SilverAngelFan

Here's my attempt

----------


## SilverAngelFan

this is hard

----------


## man dough nollij

SAF, you want to just put in this part: "q6z1CY1Zabw&hl"

Like this:

----------


## SilverAngelFan

thanks, i think I got it now

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Like this?

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Levon Helm's version of Got Me A Woman (Levon & Sam Bush on mandolins, Larry Campbell G, Jimmy Vivino G, Amy Helm D +)

----------


## Luke C

OK, here goes...



Hey, it worked! Thanks guys!

----------

